# Feeling a bit lost... No success with IUI



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,

My DW and I have been going for IUI at Manchester Fertility since April but with no success. We decided that the last treatment would be our last, as we can't afford to keep trying.

Perhaps naively, we were positive that it would work as all my wife's test results were good and the Dr was really optimistic. On 2 attempts we thought it had as she had symptoms but it didn't 

My wife finds the insemination really painful and on our second attempt at at the clinic we had a different nurse, who was really rough and as a result caused my wife to be sore for about a week after, it also made her really apprehensive after that.

We are wondering if the fact that my wife finds the insemination so uncomfortable could be hindering it working.... or maybe we are just grasping at straws 

We don't want to give up yet but we are thinking of trying home insemination, thinking along the lines that this will be more relaxed. Has anybody tried this? Any advice welcome?

Thanks in advance ladies.x


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Molly, haven't done home IUI so will be brief but iui works after an average of 6 attempts, if you've had 4 failed or near mid-30s just move to ivf hun... They changed a lot of the funding rules in recent yrs if that's a concern.

Painful inseminations/transfers can hinder implantation if causing uterine cramps...might be worth more investigation ŵith consultant - scan/hsg/lap etc

Good luck


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

We have given up on IUI after two cycles this year, I've a low AMH and AFC and even though it could be possible to get a positive at £2000 a go we don't want to keep trying so we are moving onto IVF.  Hopefully will be able to start treatment before christmas but if not we will do one more hopefully stimulated IUI.  I have to keep reminding myself that some women who have access to sperm through their partner can take months to get pregnant so I guess it really is luck if you get the positive the first few times.  Sorry no help with home insemination as my wife and I have discuses it and have decided it's not for us.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Molly*, hi I don't know how many you've had but if you've had a good few I'd just look at moving onto ivf. We had our ius at MF and we were advised if it hadn't worked within 6 then it was very unlikely to. 
I also found it very uncomfortable and bleed after some too. I don't think this was why it didn't work though I think we were just unlucky and said right from the beginning that we'd end up doing ivf. 
Are you entitled to funding for ivf? Most CCGs want you to have 6 iui's first then you are, some want up to 10. We've got our funding through now for St Mary's. 
Best of luck to you both. Xx


----------



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, we have discussed IVF and looked into it but we just don't think it's for us which is why we are considering home insemination as a possible last option. 

My wife is 36 and when we started this journey, we set until next April (her birthday) to try as our goal and if it hadn't worked by then we would leave it and possibly consider adoption, as she's getting worried about the ticking biological clock! We had a chat with our GP regarding funding and they will consider it after 6 self funded IUI's but they did stress it is considered not guaranteed and if we were to get funding, we would then be waiting for treatment and they couldn't say how long it would take.

I really admire you guys who keep going and don't give up and I wish you the best of luck, I totally underestimated how much of an emotional roller coaster this is and my wife particularly is finding the disappointment increasingly difficult, especially as her Mum and sister have said how easy it was for them to get caught.

I would really be interested in hearing from anybody who has tried home insemination.

Thanks x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Have a look on the donor thread, there's a lot on there. We looked at it briefly but it wasn't for us. X


----------



## Starfish78 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Molly1

We have had 2 BFPs from home insemination, our son is nearly 2.5yrs and I am due our 2nd child in 7 weeks. I appreciate that we have been incredibly lucky. Feel free to ask any questions about the process for home insem, we used a known donor.

Best wishes
Starfish x


----------

